# Defying AC Motors



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

BuildingAC said:


> Anyone know any ways AC motors can be used unconventionally?


Sure! I've seen them being used as paper weights. Definitely not the conventional for an AC motor. 

...maybe you mean something else? can you be more specific?

corbin


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Anyone driving an AC to the Electric Vehicle Conversion Convention next month would be using it unconventionally until they enter the premises (also, any AC drivers not attending the convention would likewise be considered unconventional)


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Anyone driving an AC to the Electric Vehicle Conversion Convention next month would be using it unconventionally until they enter the premises (also, any AC drivers not attending the convention would likewise be considered unconventional)


Good point. Most AC motors in the world are not being used to drive a car.

corbin


----------



## BuildingAC (Aug 17, 2011)

Just asking around before I search on my own... I am at work, I am being paid to look these things up. No such thing as easy money though, right?

I wasn't sure which application in specific. Merely posing a 1/2 hypothetical, 1/2 reference post.


----------

